# iMac 24" à la FNAC : pixel mort



## ajacono (3 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !
J'ai achet&#233; un iMac 24 pouces &#224; la Fnac Digitale jeudi dernier. Je rentre tout content, mais l&#224;, l'angoisse : un pixel mort. Je remets la machine &#224; neuf (sic), et je la ram&#232;ne le vendredi. Je me dis que j'ai bien fait de choisir la Fnac, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; gal&#232;re si j'avais encore command&#233; sur l'Apple Store. Impossible m&#234;me. Un peu anxieux quant &#224; la nouvelle machine que je vais obtenir, je demande si on va me donner une machine neuve ou une reconditionn&#233;e (le vendeur ayant conclu que mon ancien iMac et son pixel mort allaient pouvoir resservir). On me dit que bien s&#251;r, pour ce prix-l&#224;, je vais avoir un produit neuf. De retour chez moi, la machine est reconditionn&#233;e. Les plastiques ont &#233;t&#233; doubl&#233;s puisque la bo&#238;te a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; ouverte, le carton est partiellement d&#233;chir&#233;, et m&#234;me en m'ent&#234;tant je vois que le plastique de protection du socle tombe en lambeau.
Tr&#232;s &#233;nervant. Je n'habite pas &#224; Paris, il va falloir y aller une troisi&#232;me fois. Et l&#224;, bonne surprise : plus de iMac 24 pouces sur les Fnac de Paris. Les seuls exemplaires restant sont r&#233;serv&#233;s. Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s &#233;nervant. Ils n'en auront d'autre que le mercredi. Je me consid&#232;re prioritaire sur les machines en stock, puisque j'ai achet&#233; avant les derni&#232;res r&#233;servations, mais bon tant pis. Je me fais balader au t&#233;l&#233;phone par tous les responsables de la Fnac, et aucun ne veut prendre de responsabilit&#233;.
Maintenant je me pose les questions suivantes : que devrais-je exiger pour l'erreur grossi&#232;re de la Fnac ? Une compensation ? Un remboursement, et aller voir ailleurs ?
Concernant la machine en question, j'ai effectivement &#233;t&#233; frapp&#233; par son exc&#232;s de luminosit&#233;, m&#234;me en la r&#233;duisant au minimum. Je trouve &#231;a assez inqui&#233;tant, je voulais cette machine notamment car mon ancien &#233;cran me faisait mal aux yeux. Est-ce que cet exc&#232;s peut diminuer l'acuit&#233; visuelle ? Ne pensez-vous pas qu'Apple pourrait sortir une mise &#224; jour du firmware de cet iMac qui r&#233;glerait le probl&#232;me ? Est-ce que les softs qui g&#232;rent la luminosit&#233; sont r&#233;ellement efficaces ?
J'ai cru comprendre que le probl&#232;me de r&#233;manence &#233;tait r&#233;solu, finalement un probl&#232;me en cache un autre. Ma copine ayant &#233;cop&#233; d'un Macbook victime des exctinctions al&#233;atoires, ma soeur d'un iBook d&#233;fectueux qui s'est &#233;ternis&#233; des mois et des mois en r&#233;paration jusqu'&#224; son changement, et mon fr&#232;re d'un PowerMac bancal &#233;galement, je commence &#224; me poser beaucoup de questions.
J'h&#233;site maintenant &#224; remplacer l'iMac par un Macbook (!) associ&#233; &#224; un &#233;cran 23 pouces :/

:modo: Salut, j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un nouveau fil car la o&#249; tu avais post&#233; tu &#233;tais compl&#232;tement hors sujet.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi je te conseille de te faire rembourser et d'aller dans Apple Center Agr&#233;e.


----------



## Emerout (3 Octobre 2006)

La "Remballe" est une pratique courante à La Fnac. Pourquoi s'embêter à renvoyer le matériel au constructeur, perdre des ventes en ayant moins de produits en stocks ...

Il faut le savoir, 90% des clients ne le verront pas ou ne diront rien.
Donc pour n'importe quel matériel que tu achète sur stock magasin, il faut le vérifier sur place. Et si il ne te convient pas tu le refuses direct. 
Mais ils sont malins, car bien souvent, c'est le dernier en stock, donc soit tu accepte de le prendre quand même, soit tu repart sans ton achat...

Le mieux à faire est effectivement de te faire rembourser et d'aller acheter ailleurs.
Tu peux également aller sur l'AppleStore en ligne, tu es sur d'avoir un exemplaire neuf et récent, mais tu attends pour être livré ...


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

J'ai loupé un épisode.... la Fnac garantit les produits "zero pixel mort" ???
Même Apple ne le fait pas (application stricte de la norme ISO niveau II)


----------



## Emerout (3 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> J'ai loupé un épisode.... la Fnac garantit les produits "zero pixel mort" ???
> Même Apple ne le fait pas (application stricte de la norme ISO niveau II)



La Fnac te propose juste "Satisfait ou remboursé" pendant 15j après l'achat, tu ramène le produit avec son emballage, ils te le remboursent.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> J'ai loup&#233; un &#233;pisode.... la Fnac garantit les produits "zero pixel mort" ???
> M&#234;me Apple ne le fait pas (application stricte de la norme ISO niveau II)



Officiellement peut-&#234;tre... En tout cas rien ne t'interdit de renvoyer un iMac achet&#233; sur l'Apple Store dont un pixel est mort. C'est garantit par la loi sur la VPC, si un produit achet&#233; &#224; distance ne te convient pas tu as 7 jours pour le renvoyer. Ca m'est arriv&#233; avec mon PowerBook, l'AS ne m'a caus&#233; aucun probl&#232;me pour le changer...


----------



## ajacono (3 Octobre 2006)

Je vais justifier mon choix de la Fnac par rapport &#224; Apple Store. J'aurais tr&#232;s bien pu commander mon iMac lors de l'Apple Expo, d'autant que ma copine travaillait sur l'Apple Store : tout b&#233;n&#233;f pour nous deux. De m&#234;me, mon fr&#232;re a pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; acheter son Macbook &#224; la Fnac, et ce pendant l'Apple Expo. La raison est simple : on a 15 jours pour changer d'avis, et r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me sur place, avec un interlocuteur "physique", sans livraison fastidieuse. Je m'attendais &#224; l'&#233;ventuel probl&#232;me de pixel mort, et &#224; pouvoir le r&#233;gler rapidement. Je ne m'attendais pas par contre &#224; encha&#238;ner sur un deuxi&#232;me probl&#232;me de produit reconditionn&#233;. Voil&#224;, l'id&#233;e, c'est de pouvoir r&#233;gler rapidement les probl&#232;mes juste apr&#232;s achat. Et les r&#233;ductions ne sont pas si mal. Petite parenth&#232;se, il me semblait que la Fnac &#233;tait agr&#233;e Apple depuis le d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e. 
Tous ces probl&#232;mes mat&#233;riel sont vraiment lassants : mon meilleur ami m'apprend que son Macbook n'affiche plus rien depuis hier soir. Un de plus !
Je voudrais r&#233;sumer mes principales questions.

Probl&#232;mes Fnac : 
-est-ce qu'une demande de compensation est appropri&#233;e ? 
-est-ce qu'une demande de remboursement ne serait pas judicieuse, histoire de temporiser sur les probl&#232;mes li&#233;s &#224; l'iMac ?

Probl&#232;mes Apple/iMac : 
-La luminosit&#233; du iMac ne peut-elle pas, &#224; terme, diminuer l'acuit&#233; visuelle en fatiguant trop les yeux ? 
-Apple ne va-t-elle pas sortir une mise &#224; jour du firmware permettant un meilleur r&#233;glage de l'&#233;cran, le probl&#232;me semblant plus &#234;tre logiciel que mat&#233;riel ?

Probl&#232;me strat&#233;gique : 
-est-ce qu'il ne semblerait pas plus judicieux de remplacer l'iMac par un Macbook associ&#233; &#224; un &#233;cran Apple 23 pouces ? Le prix est voisin, bien s&#251;r le r&#233;sultat n'est pas le m&#234;me, mais bon... Les probl&#232;mes du Macbook semblent plus se r&#233;gler, alors que les probl&#232;mes du iMac semblent plut&#244;t &#234;tre en train de se poser !


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Officiellement peut-être... En tout cas rien ne t'interdit de renvoyer un iMac acheté sur l'Apple Store dont un pixel est mort. C'est garantit par la loi sur la VPC, si un produit acheté à distance ne te convient pas tu as 7 jours pour le renvoyer. Ca m'est arrivé avec mon PowerBook, l'AS ne m'a causé aucun problème pour le changer...



Le problème c'est que rien ne garantit que l'imac de remplacement n'aura pas lui aussi un pixel mort, voire 2...  c'est un petit jeu qui peut durer longtemps.
Alors peut être que les dalles LCD ont aujourd'hui moins de problèmes et que le pourcentage de dalles touchées est dérisoire ? le problème c'est que personne ne communique sur ce sujet.


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi, c'est pas un pixel mort qui va m'emp&#234;cher de bosser, en tout cas.



DarKOrange a dit:


> Officiellement peut-&#234;tre... En tout cas rien ne t'interdit de renvoyer un iMac achet&#233; sur l'Apple Store dont un pixel est mort. C'est garantit par la loi sur la VPC, si un produit achet&#233; &#224; distance ne te convient pas tu as 7 jours pour le renvoyer. Ca m'est arriv&#233; avec mon PowerBook, l'AS ne m'a caus&#233; aucun probl&#232;me pour le changer...



14 jours, m&#234;me, dans le cas d'apple : le gars de TNT passe demain


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Octobre 2006)

C'est encore mieux


----------



## patricks (3 Octobre 2006)

Faut être honnête quand tu achetes un nouveau mac et que tu tombes sur un pixel mort c'est quand même ralant


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2006)

ajacono a dit:


> Maintenant je me pose les questions suivantes : que devrais-je exiger pour l'erreur grossière de la Fnac ? Une compensation ? Un remboursement, et aller voir ailleurs ?


Vendre du matériel usagé comme étant du neuf n'est pas une erreur, c'est une TROMPERIE ! (art. L.213-1 et L.213-2 du Code de la consommation)


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

Dans ce cas il ne faut pas le ramené chez toi le matos de remballe ... Je crois que notre ami confond vitesse et précipitation, quand tu vois un carton douteux tu dis non merci et tu attends 5 jours et tu y retournes quand ils en ont de nouveaux en magaz quitte a déballer sur place si tu as des doutes... la politique fnac est assez sympa et le retour du produit est pas compliqué ... bon en même temps je compatis le 24" est un monument ... 

Franchement en plus tu sais que le premier jet est toujours un peu en dessous que le réassort (le problème de surchauffe de la première série de macbook en est la preuve)... Allez-y les kamis jetez-vous sur les première machine sortie.

Avant il fallait attendre les révisions B des macs PPC, aujourd'hui il faut laisser 3 semaines a 1 mois pour avoir le retour et les corrections des nouveaux produits intel ... voilou !


----------



## fiat lux (4 Octobre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'un probl&#232;me de pixel mort soit r&#233;solu par une &#233;ventuelle "maturit&#233;" de telle ou telle machine.
C'est de la pure loterie. Les constructeurs ne veulent pas faire d'efforts sur ce sujet et se retranchent derri&#232;re la norme ISO en acceptant un niveau de d&#233;faut qui devrait &#234;tre revu.
Pour info, le niveau de norme ISO utilis&#233; par Apple tol&#232;re 5 pixels morts et jusqu'&#224; 11 sous pixels &#233;teints ou allum&#233;s pour un 24" ...


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

Je suis d'accord sur le problème des pixels mort c'est la loterie, je disais juste que s'énerver a une semaine prêt pour une machine que va vivre 2 a 3 ans chez toi n'été pas la meilleure attitude. S'il a accepté le deuxième mac malgré le carton marqué c'est par empressement, alors après vouloir des compensations ... vaut mieux attendre la fournée suivante, on ne meurt pas de 7 jours sans internet !


----------



## Kaneda (4 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> J'ai loupé un épisode.... la Fnac garantit les produits "zero pixel mort" ???
> Même Apple ne le fait pas (application stricte de la norme ISO niveau II)



La fnac propose en tout cas une extension de garantie pas trop chère qui permet de garantir l'écran (l'ordinateur finalement dans le cas d'un imac) pendant 2 années supplémentaires et avec 0 Pixels morts.

Je le sais car une amie a acheté un imac 20" récement et j'étais avec elle pour la conseiller. Egalement j'ai acheté un simple écran 19" tft, et j'ai pris cette extension pour vraiment pas grand chose (le prix de mon écran n'était pas bien élevé  )


----------



## ajacono (4 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Dans ce cas il ne faut pas le ramen&#233; chez toi le matos de remballe ... Je crois que notre ami confond vitesse et pr&#233;cipitation, quand tu vois un carton douteux tu dis non merci et tu attends 5 jours et tu y retournes quand ils en ont de nouveaux en magaz quitte a d&#233;baller sur place si tu as des doutes... la politique fnac est assez sympa et le retour du produit est pas compliqu&#233; ... bon en m&#234;me temps je compatis le 24" est un monument ...





mxmac a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sur le probl&#232;me des pixels mort c'est la loterie, je disais juste que s'&#233;nerver a une semaine pr&#234;t pour une machine que va vivre 2 a 3 ans chez toi n'&#233;t&#233; pas la meilleure attitude. S'il a accept&#233; le deuxi&#232;me mac malgr&#233; le carton marqu&#233; c'est par empressement, alors apr&#232;s vouloir des compensations ... vaut mieux attendre la fourn&#233;e suivante, on ne meurt pas de 7 jours sans internet !



OK je comprends ce point de vue, tu es all&#233; un peu trop vite en besogne pour tirer ta conclusion, et me donner des le&#231;ons hatives. Je ne me suis pas pr&#233;cipit&#233;, loin de l&#224;, et il restait 7 ordinateurs en stock quand j'ai eu droit au reconditionn&#233;. Je m'explique : le premier carton d'emballage est entour&#233; d'un deuxi&#232;me carton de protection. C'est le carton d'emballage qui est abim&#233;. Le carton de protection, le seul qu'on voit, ne laisse aucune chance de comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une machine reconditionn&#233;e. Pas de carton suspect, impossible de se douter de quoi que ce soit. J'ai demand&#233; &#224; avoir une machine neuve au moment de l'&#233;change. Le vendeur s'est &#233;tonn&#233; que je pose une telle question. &#201;videmment que j'allais avoir une machine neuve ! Apr&#232;s que l'id&#233;e d'ouvrir tout de m&#234;me le premier carton m'ait travers&#233; l'esprit, j'ai eu la na&#239;vet&#233; de lui faire confiance. Plut&#244;t de faire confiance &#224; la Fnac, le pauvre vendeur ne se doutait probablement de rien. 
Je suis d'accord sur la politique sympa de la Fnac, qui m'a amen&#233; &#224; y aller d'ailleurs.
Le pixel mort, ils n'y sont pour rien, je me pr&#233;pare m&#234;me &#224; &#234;tre confront&#233; &#224; nouveau au probl&#232;me.
Par contre, le fait de tromper le client, &#231;a je ne suis pas d'accord.


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

bin maintenant faut que tu ouvres le premier carton sur le zinc des enlevements ...


----------



## ajacono (4 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Vendre du matériel usagé comme étant du neuf n'est pas une erreur, c'est une TROMPERIE ! (art. L.213-1 et L.213-2 du Code de la consommation)



Merci beaucoup !
J'ai trouvé les articles en question sur http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/
Je trouve celui-là très intéressant : 

*Article L213-1*​ 
_(Loi nº 92-1336 du 16 décembre 1992 art. 322 Journal Officiel du 23 décembre 1992 en vigueur le 1er mars 1994)_
_(Ordonnance nº 2000-916 du 19 septembre 2000 art. 3 Journal Officiel du 22 septembre 2000 en vigueur le 1er janvier 2002)_
   Sera puni d'un emprisonnement de deux ans au plus et d'une amende de 37 500 euros au plus ou de l'une de ces deux peines seulement quiconque, qu'il soit ou non partie au contrat, aura trompé ou tenté de tromper le contractant, par quelque moyen ou procédé que ce soit, même par l'intermédiaire d'un tiers :
    1º Soit sur la nature, l'espèce, l'origine, les qualités substantielles, la composition ou la teneur en principes utiles de toutes marchandises ;
    2º Soit sur la quantité des choses livrées ou sur leur identité par la livraison d'une marchandise autre que la chose déterminée qui a fait l'objet du contrat ;
    3º Soit sur l'aptitude à l'emploi, les risques inhérents à l'utilisation du produit, les contrôles effectués, les modes d'emploi ou les précautions à prendre.



mxmac a dit:


> bin maintenant faut que tu ouvres le premier carton sur le zinc des enlevements ...



Je ne risque pas d'oublier de le faire cette fois !


----------



## fiat lux (4 Octobre 2006)

Attendez.... il faut &#234;tre s&#233;rieux.
Comment voulez vous v&#233;rifier l'int&#233;rieur d'un emballage et l'int&#233;grit&#233; d'un ordinateur sur le quai d'un d&#233;p&#244;t d'enl&#232;vement de marchandises ???
Vous allez aussi demander &#224; le brancher pour v&#233;rifier son fonctionnement ?
Quand Apple livre par UPS, vous faites patienter le livreur le temps de d&#233;marrer la machine ?
On est oblig&#233; de temps en temps de faire confiance, et parfois on se fait avoir... 
Cela dit, si c'est uniquement un probl&#232;me d'emballage, mais que l'Imac est nickel, pas de pixel mort, et tourne sans probl&#232;me, &#224; ta placei je le garderai.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Emerout (4 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Attendez.... il faut être sérieux.
> Comment voulez vous vérifier l'intérieur d'un emballage et l'intégrité d'un ordinateur sur le quai d'un dépôt d'enlèvement de marchandises ???
> Vous allez aussi demander à le brancher pour vérifier son fonctionnement ?
> Quand Apple livre par UPS, vous faites patienter le livreur le temps de démarrer la machine ?
> ...



Au stand de livraison Fnac, darty ou autres, oui c'est tout à fait possible.
Il faut déjà regarder l'emballage du produit, en général il y a les scotchs du constructeur, qui sont bien épais. Quand ça a été ouvert, ça se voit rapidement, il y a un autre scotch par dessus, ou encore un espèce de gros fil plastique bleu autour scellé par le remballeur ...

Avec les produits Apple c'est plus compliqué, les emballages sont ouverts pour ajouter les options mémoires et autres, mais dans ce cas un autre scotch transparent rond identique et collé par dessus celui qui a été proprement coupé au cutter, et tous les films de protection sont en place à l'intérieur. Et en plus par dessus, il y a le carton de protection. C'est ce que j'ai pu constater avec l'iMac que je viens de recevoir.

J'ai justement fait confiance à la Fnac en achetant un téléphone répondeur : dernier modèle en stock, cool !... à l'enlèvement je me rends compte qu'il était déjà déballé. Je le prends quand même. A la maison, impossible de faire fonctionner le téléphone correctement, et en plus il y avait déjà un messsage sur le répondeur... 
Ce jour là j'ai arrêté de faire confiance à la grande distribution.


----------



## welou (22 Octobre 2006)

Hello 
Certaines fnac proposent pour 1799 des imac 24" que des clients ont rendu. Je ne sais pas si la réduction adherent marche là dessus...
Moi j'hésite, je me dis qu'au moindre problème je demande une nouvelle machine et là j'en ai une neuve pour 1799 mais je me dis aussi qu'il est possible que l'ancien acheteur de la machine soit malhonete et qu'il ait changé la ram par de la moins bonne ou des trucs comme ça.
Vous me conseillez quoi?


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Octobre 2006)

Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi les Mac.
Après le réfurb plein à craquer tous les jours, maintenant la Fnac qui déstocke les produits retournés par les clients.
Bonjour la qualité Apple !!
A quand les Imac au marché aux puces ?


----------



## welou (22 Octobre 2006)

Tu ne me le conseille pas alors?


----------



## Lizandre (22 Octobre 2006)

Pour des probl&#232;mes de pixel mort sur une DS lite, j'ai fait 3 &#233;changes &#224; la FNAC du Havre. D&#232;s le premier &#233;change, j'ai ouvert les paquets devant les clients &#224; la borne de retrait des achats. J'avais flair&#233; l'arnaque car le M. au gilet vert allait chercher les mod&#232;les &#224; &#233;changer juste derri&#232;re lui. J'en avais d&#233;duit que c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; des retours.

A la deuxi&#232;me console ouverte et allum&#233;e avec pixel mort, le M. du SAV est parti chercher un troisi&#232;me exemplaire non reconditionn&#233;. Sans d&#233;faut.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi les Mac.
> Apr&#232;s le r&#233;furb plein &#224; craquer tous les jours, maintenant la Fnac qui d&#233;stocke les produits retourn&#233;s par les clients.
> Bonjour la qualit&#233; Apple !!
> A quand les Imac au march&#233; aux puces ?



Non, c'est plut&#244;t Darty et la Fnac qui restent fid&#232;les &#224; eux m&#234;mes dans la nullit&#233;...


----------



## Lizandre (22 Octobre 2006)

en m&#234;me temps, le refurb ne cache pas la nature des produits vendus. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut reprocher &#224; Apple en la mati&#232;re.


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> en même temps, le refurb ne cache pas la nature des produits vendus. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut reprocher à Apple en la matière.



Bien sûr qu'Apple annonce clairement la couleur. Il ne manquerait plus qu'ils vendent ça comme du neuf !!
Le problème, c'est que ça dévalorise le produit. Question d'image...


----------



## welou (22 Octobre 2006)

Moi ça ne me dérange pas, la réduction est pas mal...
En plus au moindre problème on peut changer la machine, les stocks sont à nouveaux pleins. Je ne vois pas les points négatifs...
Je pense que je vais en acheter une.
A part ça il parait qu'il y a des clients qui achetent une machine et qui se font rembourser au bout de 15 et je me demandais ce qui se passait si on faisait ça tout le temps, imaginez que j'habite au dessus d'une fnac...


----------



## etidej (25 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Attendez.... il faut être sérieux.
> Comment voulez vous vérifier l'intérieur d'un emballage et l'intégrité d'un ordinateur sur le quai d'un dépôt d'enlèvement de marchandises ???
> Vous allez aussi demander à le brancher pour vérifier son fonctionnement ?
> Quand Apple livre par UPS, vous faites patienter le livreur le temps de démarrer la machine ?
> ...



Non non je te rassure tu as tout à fait le droit de faire patienter le livreur quel qu'il soit et déballer et essayé le materiel... La mention "sous réserve de déballage" n'ayant aucune dimension légale.

Si après déballage et essai le materiel ne convient pas, il faut réemballer et fermer le colis et mentionner sur le bordereau de livraison, refuser après deballage... Le transporteur et dans l'obligation légale de le reprendre...

Bien sur déballage et essai ne veut pas dire faire patienter le livreur pendant une heure, mais  une dizaine de minutes valent le coût....


----------



## zoulou03200 (25 Octobre 2006)

La seule responsabilité du transporteur est de livrer un colis en bon état, pas un produit qui fonctionne.
La panne au déballage, vous avez entendu parler ?
Accepter une livraison après essai du produit... j'aurai vraiment tout lu ici


----------



## etidej (26 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> La seule responsabilité du transporteur est de livrer un colis en bon état, pas un produit qui fonctionne.
> La panne au déballage, vous avez entendu parler ?
> Accepter une livraison après essai du produit... j'aurai vraiment tout lu ici



C'est evident que la seule responsabilité du transporteur est de livrer le colis mais son autre responsabilité pour ton information est le transfert de propriété, et en l'occurence tu peux faire patienter ouvrir le colis et verifier l'état et le fonctionnement... 

Moi aussi j'aurais tout vu comme remarque de la part de ce qui n'y connaisse rien...


----------



## urgo94 (26 Octobre 2006)

etidej a dit:


> C'est evident que la seule responsabilité du transporteur est de livrer le colis mais son autre responsabilité pour ton information est le transfert de propriété, et en l'occurence tu peux faire patienter ouvrir le colis et verifier l'état et le fonctionnement...
> 
> Moi aussi j'aurais tout vu comme remarque de la part de ce qui n'y connaisse rien...




Ben la tu reves cela serait faisable si il s'agissait d'un livreur et d'un camion Apple,mais comme ce n'est pas le cas,le livreur doit juste délivrer un colis en bon état,le reste ne le regarde pas.Un livreur qui va passer une demi heure chez chaque client? et repartir avec un colis ouvert ? meme pas en reve:mouais:


----------



## etidej (26 Octobre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Ben la tu reves cela serait faisable si il s'agissait d'un livreur et d'un camion Apple,mais comme ce n'est pas le cas,le livreur doit juste d&#233;livrer un colis en bon &#233;tat,le reste ne le regarde pas.Un livreur qui va passer une demi heure chez chaque client? et repartir avec un colis ouvert ? meme pas en reve:mouais:



Et bien non je ne r&#232;ve pas... mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, naturellement, mon information tient compte de la r&#233;glementation en vigueur... mais bon libre &#224; chacun de faire patienter ou pas. Et d'autre part tu m'aurait lu correctement tu verrais qu'il faut que tu lui remette dans l'emballage d'origine et ferm&#233;.. 


Je vous conseil de faire l'exp&#233;rience un jour ou l'autre, vous serais surpris de voir la patience du livreur, lui il connait son m&#233;tier et sait que le destinataire est tout &#224; fait dans son droit.

Je n'avancerais pas plus sur ce sujet car d'une part je suis hors sujet :rose:  et d'autre part il est inutile de vouloir convaincre St Thomas :sleep:


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Octobre 2006)

:modo: vous n'avez pas l'impression d'être complètement HS là ?


----------



## mxmac (26 Octobre 2006)

Cest comme toujours il y a la loi et les usages, dans la pratique beaucoup de "pro" ne connaissent pas la loi pour cause d'ignorance ou fond semblant de l'ignorer, mais si la loi l'autorise, le transporteur devra prendre son mal en patience ... La productivité est souvent loin de la légalité, alors tant pis pour eux !


----------



## mxmac (26 Octobre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> :modo: vous n'avez pas l'impression d'être complètement HS là ?



pas vraiment puisque le sujet est pixel mort et en gros conseils de verif à la livraison ...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> pas vraiment puisque le sujet est pixel mort et en gros conseils de verif &#224; la livraison ...



Sujet du fil : "*     iMac 24" &#224; la FNAC : pixel mort"*

Ok pour les livraisons, on v&#233;rifie son colis, on a bien compris, maintenant on en revient au sujet svp sinon on ferme.


----------



## boulimix (7 Mars 2011)

alut 

pour info  
new imac 27 
1pix mort dans la dessous de l'écran a 7 cm du bord 
que faire ? si je le fais changer je risque peut etre d'en avoir plus sur le new 

help


----------



## xao85 (7 Mars 2011)

Et peut être que tu n'en auras aucun. Pour ma part le mien est sans aucun pixel mort.


----------



## boulimix (7 Mars 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Et peut être que tu n'en auras aucun. Pour ma part le mien est sans aucun pixel mort.




quelle chance


bon bien je vais essayer de faire changer la dalle plutôt que la total
car il va bien a part sa 


a suivre


----------

